# Affordable Shim Stock



## highlander44 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I have a 12” Atlas lathe, and having a heck of a time leveling it.  
Does anyone know where I could get an affordable shim kit? I see the shims at Acklands, and some of the shims are $50 each! 
Looking for an affordable kit that has a variety of thicknesses.  
Any help would be appreciated.
Thx
Mike


----------



## garball (Nov 29, 2022)

I bought my stock from Travers Canada (https://www.traverscanada.com/). I tried the plastic assorted stock and it's been working out great.


----------



## highlander44 (Nov 29, 2022)

garball said:


> I bought my stock from Travers Canada (https://www.traverscanada.com/). I tried the plastic assorted stock and it's been working out great.


Thanks for the reply.  I’m fairly green to this, and was leaning towards steel shims in fear that plastic or aluminum can material would compress and I’d loose my level? Is this a valid concern? 
Thx 
Mike


----------



## Hruul (Nov 29, 2022)

I used pieces of aluminum drink can to shim mine.  I recently bought a set of brake shims from princess auto and I think they might be easier to install.



			https://www.princessauto.com/fr_CA/trousse-de-cales-zingu%C3%A9es-144-pi%C3%A8ces/product/PA0008983611


----------



## garball (Nov 29, 2022)

highlander44 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I’m fairly green to this, and was leaning towards steel shims in fear that plastic or aluminum can material would compress and I’d loose my level? Is this a valid concern?
> Thx
> Mike


It's not a concern at all.


----------



## highlander44 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hruul said:


> I used pieces of aluminum drink can to shim mine.  I recently bought a set of brake shims from princess auto and I think they might be easier to install.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.princessauto.com/fr_CA/trousse-de-cales-zingu%C3%A9es-144-pi%C3%A8ces/product/PA0008983611


That will likely get me started, thank you very much.  I’d still like to find some stock that is 0.001-0.005” thick.  Maybe princess auto has something there also?


----------



## DPittman (Nov 29, 2022)

You can use almost any sheet metal for shim, but if you want to be able to put in precise amounts old (or new) feeler gauge blades work well.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 29, 2022)

highlander44 said:


> That will likely get me started, thank you very much.  I’d still like to find some stock that is 0.001-0.005” thick.  Maybe princess auto has something there also?



Buy an inexpensive set of stainless steel feeler gauges on amazon. I do that all the time. Most of them will come apart easily but even if not, you can cut them out.  I do this all the time albeit not for Lathe levelling. 

XIANHU 32 Pieces Metric and Imperial High Precision Feeler Gauges https://a.co/d/firLrAa

They even sell extra long sets. They are a lot more money but if you need the length...... 

Stanley Proto J000TL 25 Blade Long Feeler Gauge Set https://a.co/d/gIMa8nS


----------



## highlander44 (Nov 29, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Buy an inexpensive set of stainless steel feeler gauges on amazon. I do that all the time. Most of them will come apart easily but even if not, you can cut them out.  I do this all the time albeit not for Lathe levelling.
> 
> XIANHU 32 Pieces Metric and Imperial High Precision Feeler Gauges https://a.co/d/firLrAa
> 
> ...


That is great- thank you very much.
Mike


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 29, 2022)

There are long blades on Amaclaus/Santazon for $22ish as well.


----------



## thestelster (Nov 29, 2022)

Stainless Steel Slotted Shim Shop Kit, Size A, 2" x 2" (Pack of 80) : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific
					

Stainless Steel Slotted Shim Shop Kit, Size A, 2" x 2" (Pack of 80) : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 29, 2022)

KBC used to a sell a variety pack of Precision brand shims, several sheets of different gauges in brass, maybe also in steel.  It wasn't too much money.  

see here, click on the sheet size you want  https://www.precisionbrand.com/product-category/custom-shims/

KBC's online catalogue search isn't great; it can't find it listed.  They will though order whatever you want if you call them.


----------



## Six O Two (Nov 29, 2022)

amazon carbon steel large shim variety pack.





						Precision Brand Carbon Steel 1008 Shim Stock Assortment, Full Hard Temper, AISI 1008/AISI 1010, ASTM A109 for Chemistry, 0.001", 0.0015", 0.002", 0.003", 0.004", 0.005", 0.006", 0.007", 0.008", 0.010", 0.012", 0.015", 0.020", 0.025",/0.031" Thick, 6"
					

Precision Brand Carbon Steel 1008 Shim Stock Assortment, Full Hard Temper, AISI 1008/AISI 1010, ASTM A109 for Chemistry, 0.001", 0.0015", 0.002", 0.003", 0.004", 0.005", 0.006", 0.007", 0.008", 0.010", 0.012", 0.015", 0.020", 0.025",/0.031" Thick, 6" Width, 12" Length (Pack of 15) : Amazon.ca...



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## juan1 (Nov 29, 2022)

Lee valley has a small brass assortment.
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...materials/40946-brass-shim-stock?item=27K0750


----------



## highlander44 (Nov 29, 2022)

Thank you all for your replies, I’ll definitely be able to make something work with the links provided! 
Mike


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 29, 2022)

I was going to suggest the lee valley option too.  I bought that assortment many years ago, and it's been a game saver on a few occasions.  Buying a feeler gauge set or three has worked well for me also.  I used to run CMM's checking and setting large assemblies, and sometimes one can never have enough shims to set blocks and stuff in position for final doweling.  Pop cans, cig papers, card stock, anything thin and measureable can become a shim when needed.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 29, 2022)

Mcgyver said:


> KBC used to a sell a variety pack of Precision brand shims, several sheets of different gauges in brass, maybe also in steel.  It wasn't too much money.
> 
> see here, click on the sheet size you want  https://www.precisionbrand.com/product-category/custom-shims/
> 
> KBC's online catalogue search isn't great; it can't find it listed.  They will though order whatever you want if you call them.


I have the variety pack that I bought years ago it may have come from Acklands


----------



## highlander44 (Nov 29, 2022)

Ok thanks everyone 
Mike


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Nov 30, 2022)

I was going to recommend the $50 pack of brass shim stock I bought from amazon 6 months ago, even though it seemd very expensive to me. But when I looked yesterday, it's now over $100. so either brass prices are escalating more than ever, or the amazon pricing bot is at work. Fuggetaboutit. 

"See, honey, I told you it was an investment!"


----------



## highlander44 (Nov 30, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> I was going to recommend the $50 pack of brass shim stock I bought from amazon 6 months ago, even though it seemd very expensive to me. But when I looked yesterday, it's now over $100. so either brass prices are escalating more than ever, or the amazon pricing bot is at work. Fuggetaboutit.
> 
> "See, honey, I told you it was an investment!"


That is crazy…..


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 15, 2022)

Shimming machinery was one of the things I did for a living. Get brass, it's much easier to work with. The cut lines can be smoothed by sliding  the face of a good ballpeen against something hard and smooth . Steel has more spring effect,too . Less spring, the less hair you pull out. It's used when you don't want it being pounded out. Think of power hammers. Lighter the machinery, the harder it is to line it up. BTW.   Most suppliers have variety packs, the last time I was in Precision Bearing, I saw some sitting on top of the keystock rack. I didn't ask the price, I have collected enough over the years.  Rarely is .001 or .0015 used. Smallest usually used is .002. To get that thou, you add or subtract in your shim pack. And yes it does take time, a day or so. Good Luck


----------



## highlander44 (Dec 15, 2022)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> Shimming machinery was one of the things I did for a living. Get brass, it's much easier to work with. The cut lines can be smoothed by sliding  the face of a good ballpeen against something hard and smooth . Steel has more spring effect,too . Less spring, the less hair you pull out. It's used when you don't want it being pounded out. Think of power hammers. Lighter the machinery, the harder it is to line it up. BTW.   Most suppliers have variety packs, the last time I was in Precision Bearing, I saw some sitting on top of the keystock rack. I didn't ask the price, I have collected enough over the years.  Rarely is .001 or .0015 used. Smallest usually used is .002. To get that thou, you add or subtract in your shim pack. And yes it does take time, a day or so. Good Luck


Thanks, unfortunately I already picked steel up…. Roll of 5 thou, and roll of 1 thou…. 
I feel like I have my work cut out for me


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 16, 2022)

I often joke about making a sacrifices to the alignment gods . I made a fairly rigid  stand out of steel tube with adjustable feet. I first leveled the lathe with them. The level was a newly purchased and checked 24"  Stabil just to get it in the ballpark.  I didn't trust my old carpenters levels for even that rough leveling. On my generic Taiwanese ( BusyBee) there are six points with bolts.  Here I used a machinist level.  If you can loosen one of the bolts and the level changes, you have soft leg. It does take time and full head of hair because you will be pulling on it.chuckle.


----------



## highlander44 (Dec 16, 2022)

Downwindtracker2 said:


> I often joke about making a sacrifices to the alignment gods . I made a fairly rigid  stand out of steel tube with adjustable feet. I first leveled the lathe with them. The level was a newly purchased and checked 24"  Stabil just to get it in the ballpark.  I didn't trust my old carpenters levels for even that rough leveling. On my generic Taiwanese ( BusyBee) there are six points with bolts.  Here I used a machinist level.  If you can loosen one of the bolts and the level changes, you have soft leg. It does take time and full head of hair because you will be pulling on it.chuckle.


Ok thanks for the advice.
Mike


----------



## Degen (Dec 16, 2022)

Some great shim stock is metal strapping, usually you can get it fir free from your packages or ask for it when its in the garbage at Homedepot or Lowes.  There are different thickness and widths.  While not as varied as true shim stock it makes for a good abundant source of stock to handle most of the rough work.

Remember inexpensive is good, free is even better.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 16, 2022)

I bought a lot of precision brand shim stock in sheets (not rolls) from kbc tools a few years back.  Brass and steel, in many different sizes, fair prices if I recall.  I just searched now but only saw the rolls.  I use it mainly with the precision punch and die set for making washers etc


----------



## Rauce (Dec 18, 2022)

I’ll add that you can get K&S brand brass sheet and strip in various thicknesses from .005” to .064” at hobby stores. Usually they’ll have a rack with an assortment. 

That was the cheapest and easiest way for me to get the brass shim I needed for the gibs on my mill.


----------



## trlvn (Dec 18, 2022)

Rauce said:


> I’ll add that you can get K&S brand brass sheet and strip in various thicknesses from .005” to .064” at hobby stores. Usually they’ll have a rack with an assortment.
> 
> That was the cheapest and easiest way for me to get the brass shim I needed for the gibs on my mill.


Do you mean this?



			SAYAL Electronics and Hobbies -Product Details
		


I hadn't really thought of them but they have quite a bunch of "hobby metals" - 



			SAYAL Electronics and Hobbies - Search Result
		


Craig
(Ontario-based but apparently they will ship most anywhere.)


----------



## Rauce (Dec 18, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I’ve found that most hobby stores carry the K&S stuff. I bought the .025” brass strip I needed at Skycraft Hobbies in Burlington. 

You can find some of the K&S  stuff on Amazon as well.


----------



## johnnielsen (Dec 18, 2022)

I used to buy my shimstock at a bearing house, TSL in Calgary.


----------

